# Dealing With Stress



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I will start the discussion in a happy way to deal with stress. Then we all build upon it.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like something we can all relate to and use....
Humor is always a good way to release stress. Try to see the humor in whatever situation you are.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

A good way to de-stress is to have some healing, also giving healing works too.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what is meant by having healing, giving healing.... would you mind explaining?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I do Reiki and spiritual healing and everyone goes away feeling so much better, and I find in giving the healing I also benefit from the energies.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Watch this spot for a wonderful story my dh and I read this morning. It is about being happy in every situation. Nope not going to show you now .... must wait ... tummy bug only lets me on computer just a short time at a time. But you will like it I hope.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

have some great fun here AFTER I get back on my feet or fingers on the keys so to speak .... just keep watching


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WALK A WAY F-A-S-T Very Very Fast

I won't even honor the topic I just saw by naming it. While it was not a vent or angry it WAS stupid and demeaning to some folks.

So I simply said this discussion stinks and I will not be coming back. And I left immediately.

I am hurting so bad inside for PeanutPatty and the loss of her husband today I just cannot take one more person saying one more naughty or unkind or unnice thing about someone else or something someone else like to do.

I love you all here sooooo much in our own little world.

My happy thought today ..... My friend and I got our show income sheets done and I got my person spreadsheet ready for taxes.

I love you all sooo much and am counting on you to protect me when THEY come looking for me. Feel soooo much better.

Yep just walk away really really fast.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

We have your back,I'm sure!  Praying is my way to deal with stress.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I always pray when stressed. It helps to remind me that the answer I think I want isn't always the right one. You all are in my prayers, I pray that you might find relief from your burdens and know His presence.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

We are right behind you all the way, sending you hugs, thoughts and prayers.xx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

DESERT STORM DEALS WITH STRESS

Desert Storm was a brown and tan lhasa apso born during Desert Storm and that is how he got his name. He taught me how to deal with stress.

Never let anyone tell you - you cannot do it -- not even yourself:

Desert would run around the living room from one piece of furniture to another until he stopped on top the back of the sofa and then plunk onto the floor. But he did not listen when I said he could not do it and eventually he could spin on a dime up there.

Next point while he was laying there he could see out two windows - one to the street the othe to the school

Watch for opportuities he called it. You never knew who might be coming down the street. A horse and buggy for example. And Marc our son might be coming home from school. So watch for those opportunities.

Finally when we could not find him he would be laying in a sun spot. Rejuvinating himself. And ladies, we are guilty of this. We do and do and do for everyone else and forget us.

Not Desert, laying in the sun relaxing like in a bubble bath for us.

So when things get hairy sorry about the pun remember little Desert .......
Don't listen to anything negative about you even from you
Watch for opportunities
Don't forget the sun spots


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Now there is something to remember. Watch for opportunities.. You know, with your head down you can't see opportunities. Note to self... keep my head up! now that has got to help. 

Thanks for that story Mz Molly. It's a good one


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

sweet destresser...what we can learn from our pets is enormous . As my husband (who thinks he is funny!) says, "Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk, come back 2 hours later and see which one is happy to see you!!!"


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

This is me to-day!!!

"The hurrier I go, the behinder I get"an old Mennonite saying.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind.
Some come from ahead, and some from behind.
But I've bought a big bat. I'm ready you see.
Now my troubles are going to have trouble with me!
~ Dr. Seuss


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

GET A CAT!

I can't help it. I love cats. But if you want to deal with stress get one. I think Cats and Squirrels are God's idea of a joke.

Dogs grow up but kittens never do. They are never ending bundles of fur and laughs. When I brought Ann home this evening I ended up with two dogs and three cats in my lap.

Talk about upset animals. lol. Anne called me later and they were on HER lap. They know. And they are so helpless.

But when things are good it looks like the Daytona 500 in their living room .... move your feet or get run over. lol.

So Anne's stress will be destressed very soon. lol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Best ways to deal with stress: seek out an old friend or snuggle with a pet. They are both understanding and forgiving.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Law of the Garbage Truck

One day I hopped in a taxi and we took off for the airport.

We were driving in the right lane when suddenly a black car jumped out of a parking space right in front of us.
My taxi driver slammed on his brakes, skidded, and missed the other car by just inches! The driver of the other car whipped his head around and started yelling at us.
My taxi driver just smiled and waved at the guy. And I mean, he was really friendly.

So I asked, 'Why did you just do that? This guy almost ruined your car and sent us to the hospital!' This is when my taxi driver taught me what I now call, 'The Law of the Garbage Truck.'

He explained that many people are like garbage trucks. They run around full of garbage, full of frustration, full of anger, and full of disappointment.

As their garbage piles up, they need a place to dump it and sometimes they'll dump it on you. Don't take it personally.
Just smile, wave, wish them well, and move on. Don't take their garbage and spread it to other people at work, at home, or on the streets.

The bottom line is that successful people do not Let garbage trucks take over their day. Life's too short to wake up in the morning with regrets, So ... Love the people who treat you right.

Pray for the ones who don't.

Life is ten percent what you make it and ninety percent how you take it!

Have a Garbage-free day!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is so true, most of the time we do not think that way, a lesson to us all.


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

climbing moutain is a good way for my to rlease stress.When your body stronger, your mind will be stronger too.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The 6 R's For Stress Managment

RESPONSIBILITY:
You are in control
Establish priorities
Just say "no"

REFLECTION:
Know your stress triggers
Be aware of stress symptoms
Check your balance in life

RELAXATION:
Do something good for YOU
Schedule "worry time"
Schedule time out

RELATIONSHIPS:
Maintain supportive relationships like here on KP
Manage your relationships - they are two sided
Improve your relationship with YOURSELF

REFUELING:
Eat a balanced diet with high fiber, low salt, low cholesterol
Be aware of foods that will rob you of good health; caffeine, fats, nicotine, processed foods
Drink Water

RECREATION:
Laugh
Have Fun
Enjoy Life


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Much of our stress is brought on by ourself. The way we react to situations sort of like passive aggressive. We find ourself saying yes, when we really mean know. Here are some suggestions to keep you out of hot water so to speak.

+ + Instead of saying Yes...but say Yes...and

E-x-a-m-p-l-e-s

YES there needs to be a committee BUT I cannot serve on it.

YES I agree this is a worthy cause BUT I cannot bring anything.

YES I believe we should pray for this situation BUT my prayer list is jut too long already.

YES BUT your idea stinks.

I-N-S-T-E-A-D

Say ..... Yes ... and


YES AND tell me what I can do.

YES AND your idea gives me a whole new way of thinking.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Try changing your YES ... BUT to YES ...AND and see some of your stress dissappear.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the following:
* Soft, calming music
* crochet/knitting/crafts
* going to the library
* getting a massage
* pinterest
* watching the sunrise or sunset
* sitting at the beach
* taking or viewing scenic photographs


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I remember that saying too.
Dealing with stress: definitely praying helps. But I have a hard time "being still" or listening for the "still small voice." I want to get busy "doing" or trying to "fix." Isn't that a male attitude?
Friends really help, virtual friends on KP too. I'm lucky in that I can go and practice or "play" the piano, and that takes your mind off problems. And when I teach piano lessons I always focus on the student and what they need. That is their time. Alot of times, I just list all the things I am thankful for. I cannot believe how much I've been blessed in this life.
Right now, our city of Calgary, and surrounding area is flooding bigtime. Over 75,000 people have been evacuated from their homes, some had little or no warning. We are all shaking our heads saying, this never happened before. We are not supposed to drive downtown, or use our phones except for emergencies. All schools were closed today. But people will help others, the clean up will get done, and the Calgary Stampede will go ahead as usual.....ya-hoo!!!!

I shoud have quoted the saying: the hurrier I go, the behinder I get. LOL


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Moosie, I love you pic!! Adorable.... babies are great stress relievers, when they aren't crying!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

lydreina said:


> Moosie, I love you pic!! Adorable.... babies are great stress relievers, when they aren't crying!


Than you. That is my great-grandson, Ian who is wearing the t-shirt I gave him that says 'When Mom says no - Ask Grandma.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

go for a walk on your own talk to yourself praise to God and talk to trees and streams, clouds and sky etc , and you will feel better less stressed join a garden group . You will see the difference.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Uplifting poem that I have posted by my mirror.

Worst Day Ever? by Chanie Gorkin

Today was the absolute worst day ever
And dont try to convince me that
Theres something good in every day
Because, when you take a closer look,
This world is a pretty evil place.
Even if
Some goodness does shine through once in a while
Satisfaction and happiness dont last.
And its not true that
Its all in the mind and heart
Because
True happiness can be attained
Only if ones surroundings are good
Its not true that good exists
Im sure you can agree that
The reality
Creates
My attitude
Its all beyond my control
And youll never in a million years hear me say
Today was a very good day

Now read it from bottom to top, the other way,
And see what I really feel about my day.


----------

